# Help! I want to save my marriage



## Juan (Jun 7, 2012)

I love my wife. She is the best thing that has happened to me and I don't see myself with another person for the rest of my life. She is just incredible. I was addicted to porn a couple of years ago and i thought i was past that phase of my life but last night i failed to control myself and once again I destroyed all the trust that she had in me. I think she wants to give up on me and i'm scared because i do not want to loose her. I lover her and the last thing i want her to think is that she is not good enough for me. I realized now that this addiction can reappear and i don't want it in my life again. I'm seeking help and counseling but my wife seems not to be very motivated to help me again. She is very frustrated and I understand her, i don't blame her. I am ashamed, frustrated and angry with myself for having failed her again. I want to do everything i can so this doesn't happen again and I certainly don't want to end my marriage, but I thing she is giving up on me. I have never seen her so frustrated with me and I'm scared to death of loosing her.

Help


----------



## jenniferswe (Apr 23, 2012)

Have her go to counseling with you if you can. This way she will know you are getting help.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Honestly, Juan, I don't see that one incidence of a man looking at porn is a marriage-breaking event, but I also don't know the details of your addiction.

I wish you well.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Juan said:


> I love my wife. She is the best thing that has happened to me and I don't see myself with another person for the rest of my life. She is just incredible. I was addicted to porn a couple of years ago and i thought i was past that phase of my life but last night i failed to control myself and once again I destroyed all the trust that she had in me. I think she wants to give up on me and i'm scared because i do not want to loose her. I lover her and the last thing i want her to think is that she is not good enough for me. I realized now that this addiction can reappear and i don't want it in my life again. I'm seeking help and counseling but my wife seems not to be very motivated to help me again. She is very frustrated and I understand her, i don't blame her. I am ashamed, frustrated and angry with myself for having failed her again. I want to do everything i can so this doesn't happen again and I certainly don't want to end my marriage, but I thing she is giving up on me. I have never seen her so frustrated with me and I'm scared to death of loosing her.
> 
> Help


When you say you were addicted to porn, what do you mean? 

How many hours a day did you look at porn when you were addicted?

Is your current counselor trained in porn addiction?

And out of curiosity, do you surf the Internet a lot for fun (not porn related, just in general)?


----------

